# Owners of Ferret/Critter Nation that use fleece



## DogZombie (Nov 16, 2010)

I was taking a look at the Ferret/Critter Nation photo thread for some ideas and inspiration. 

I have a 2 story Ferret Nation that is just sitting in my basement. I lost my ferret Lestat to cancer several years ago and put all his things (including cage) in the basement because it was too painful to look at. (You may think I am a flake but I don't care - I loved that ferret like he was my son.)

Anyway time has healed me enough that now when I look at my two young rats all I can think of is how much they would love that cage. So I am going to set it up for them, hopefully this weekend.

Here is the point of my post: I was wondering how you guys do the fleece on the floor pans. Do you just cut it larger all the way around and tuck in under the pan? Sew the fleece into a pocket and slide it over the pan? (Jeez, I hope not - I don't sew.) Any photos showing me how you do it would be appreciated!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I sew 2 pieces if measured fabric together, to make a cage pad. Then i use binder clips to clip them onto the levels.
I know some people make it pillowcase style, I prefer not to so I can use the space underneath for hammocks.
You can just as easily cut out a piece of fabric the size of the shelves and clip it on. For the pans I just use large towels from the clearance rack and tuck it in and clip it, you can also use fleece the same way.

I know of a liner maker for the Fn who makes these fantastic liners that are custom for the FN/CN
http://momratmagicfleece.weebly.com/index.html

People rave about these liners, and I am going to order some soon for my boyfreinds CN as a gift.


----------



## DogZombie (Nov 16, 2010)

I sent an email to that site for info and pricing for some of those cage pads because they look great! Been a few days and haven't got a reply yet.

Right now I am using some cut up fleece blankets and they are working ok.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

You can just do that. If you don't end up buying liners, using towel under the fleece is much better for absorbency/odors.

Kiko, you can hang hammocks with the pillowcase style liners, you just put the pans in after hanging hammocks  I personally use cage pads with batting.


----------



## LoneOakRats (Mar 23, 2011)

smesyna said:


> You can just do that. If you don't end up buying liners, using towel under the fleece is much better for absorbency/odors.
> 
> Kiko, you can hang hammocks with the pillowcase style liners, you just put the pans in after hanging hammocks  I personally use cage pads with batting.


I agree with smesyna that towels have superior absorption and odor control compared to just fleece. When I'm out of clean liners or just feeling lazy I simply take a bath towel (they tend to be a perfect size) and just tuck the corners under the pan. To make it more aesthetically pleasing you can then layer a piece of fleece over the towel if you want.

I really like the pillowcase style liners because they are easy to just slide on and tend to stay in place pretty well. Again, for extra absorbency you could place a towel on the pan under the liner if wanted. I have never had a problem hanging hammocks underneath the pillowcase liners.


----------



## betuana (Apr 3, 2011)

My current floors are pillowcase style (usually with a towel under it (and above the tray) to help with absorbancy, and for the shelves I've taken a friend's idea and use binder clips to hold them in place - which leaves the bars underneath for hammocks, but I don't have to try to jam the liner under the top bars of the shelf if I'm putting it as a pillowcase just around the plastic bit.

My friend also regularly uses safety pins to pin floor liners to the walls/floor in her martins cages with good success, I think that could work in a CN as well. That would mean no sewing, just pin the floors to the sides (probably around the vertical spots to keep it from sliding too much) and binder clip it to the shelves.

But the towels underneath can really help absorb more, and the fleece can go on top for aesthetics, so they can be cheap towels...I need to find a good clearance sale on some around here so that I have more to use!


----------

